# Can we talk chicken wings again



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I know this has been discussed before but I want to give Coco her first chicken wing and I'm a bit scared, lol!!

This is currently her feed plan for each day 

8am Natural instinct 32g
12 Barking heads 38g
4pm Natural instinct 32g
8pm barking heads 38g

Will the chicken wing replace one or two of those meals? If it were you when would you give her the chicken wing. 

Did anyones dog choke on the bones?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Karen I can understand your concern and as much as mine have both had chicken wings since puppies I am still very conscious of what I am feeding. Mine have both had a chicken wing in place of a meal since they were tiny but I still hold the wing as they eat it and Wilf is nearly five, just to eliminate them eating too big a piece.Mable is so greedy she"d probably just swallow it.I hold the tip of the wing with a piece of kitchen roll, so you can grip it, and they munch away. They absolutely love them and as much as Wilf was a fussy eater he would never turn his nose up at a chicken wing .I have had a few times where I've worried that they have eaten too big a piece and maybe twice had Wilf have difficulty passing the stool, but remembering that he's nearly five the couple of incidents, that have ended ok, probably just me being neurotic are far out weighed by the fact that I feel they are being fed in a way that is appropriate to them, it's what they should be eating. Give one a go and see what Coco thinks xxx there's a picture of Kendals Delta at maybe 10 wks with a wing if you can find it if it helps, no good at links, also most other people when their pups get used to eating bone, they can be slow to start, will leave them to get on with eating it, but by holding it I don't have to worry xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine both had chicken wings at 8 weeks and they just acted like it was the most normal thing in the world for them. They have never choked and chew them carefully. I give Dexter 3 for his tea and Bonnie 2 as she is smaller and lighter.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Tess I must be starving mine.... I used to give Wilf 2 for his tea but even though he would leave other food that would often be all he would eat but he's on the chunky side so from him being 2 I cut it down to one, I tried at first to cut off the skin on 2 but was just easier to give one whole one without the fuss. Make sure Dexter and Bonnie don't spill the beans they'll wn o come and live at your house xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Tess I must be starving mine.... I used to give Wilf 2 for his tea but even though he would leave other food that would often be all he would eat but he's on the chunky side so from him being 2 I cut it down to one, I tried at first to cut off the skin on 2 but was just easier to give one whole one without the fuss. Make sure Dexter and Bonnie don't spill the beans they'll want to come and live at your house xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Tess I must be starving mine.... I used to give Wilf 2 for his tea but even though he would leave other food that would often be all he would eat but he's on the chunky side so from him being 2 I cut it down to one, I tried at first to cut off the skin on 2 but was just easier to give one whole one without the fuss. Make sure Dexter and Bonnie don't spill the beans they'll want to come and live at your house xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I give Pushca 250g of NI per day with a chicken wing as a treat if I go out. I never worry about choking if I'm with her but old habits die hard so still fret if I leave her with it on her own.
Pushca is the greediest dog in SE London so she would eat as many wings as I give her  so I only ever give her one....what a meany I am....but don't worry they are safe as long as not cooked


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I give mine two each as a meal replacement...I just chuck them ( the wings that is) outside and let the dogs get on with it, they are gone in minutes!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

As you can see .... downloading going on in my house.... So mine was running slow, kept pressing the button xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

mine all have a wing for thier tea,all dog,s chew them,but i always watch.


----------

